# Steelseries 5H v2 or Steelseries Siberia



## Darkicon (Feb 12, 2008)

I want to get a new headset, and I'm deciding between the Steelseries 5H v2 and the Steelseries Siberia. Which one is the better one? It's for gaming.

If it helps, I have a Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series sound card.


----------

